

Vice magazine outs John McAfee's location in Exif data - ssclafani
http://regex.info/exif.cgi?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fassets.vice.com%2Fcontent-images%2Fcontentimage%2Fno-slug%2F8b4cd78e0012f775d7dc621f5498b675.jpg

======
01PH
So he actually made it to Guatemala?

Always thought his posts were kinda made up rants, but at least this shows
that he was not lying in his last posting about having left Belize.

Also: Is there some new Anti-McAfee gossip filter in place? There are news on
the front page with 4 points in 33 minutes, and this one has 4 points in 12
minutes and is on position 76.

------
macleanjr
Based on the stunt that was pulled at the border with his "double", I wouldn't
be surprised if this was planned.

